# Muskegon Historic Bottles:



## Robby Raccoon

We'll start with these-- Muskegon amber blobs, tooled crowns, and my first beer which is a machine crown:Muskegon Brewing Co. highlighted gold (my first antique beer, and the only intact embossed one that has gone on display from where I found it in the lake.) 
Next is my latest addition, and one that was given to me by TrueDigr: A Muskegon Bottling Works bottle of a variation I hadn't known existed (I believe it to be a rare variation.) Click here to learn more and see more photos (all blue links have more photos.)
We then have a rare Michigan Bottling Co. bottle. Learn more here.
Next is a mint-condition Muskegon Br'g Co. bottle with intact porcelain stopper in black/red. 
Then is a rare tooled-crown Frank Scott bottle. There is almost nothing known on it. Untill 1893, at least, he merely sold, not bottled-- Methinks, though, that he didn't start bottling till close to 1900 or so, and he didn't last long. 
Finally, a hand-tooled Muskegon Brewing Co. bottle.  Back of ambers.  In the final photo:
A. Luders & Co. rare hutch. Hutchbook listing here. My first blob-- also a Muskegon Bottling Works bottle--circa late 1880s. More on it here from an early thread of mine. S. C. Chumard, who has many things to his credit but is never credited with them. I got it whilst here. Here is how S. C. Chumard, Muskegon Bottling Works, and Muskegon Brewing Co. all tie in (click the blue.) If you like to learn about bottles' histories, then follow the links. I try to get as much information as I can into such links, for I know someone else will one day find it useful.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

My first milk bottle: A 1920s one pint Twin City Dairy of Muskegon--not the Wisconsin version. 
A bit of history on how I got it: Walking along the creek one day, a man began following me. Being creeped out, I watched him as he watched me. I tried hiding back in the bushes, but he countered that by getting a better view-- he started chucking large rocks. Thankfully, there was still snow on the ground and the creek swollen with freezing, melting ice and water-- he was on the opposite side.  So, I leave the area, heading deeper into the woods to vanish, when suddenly I spot this lying atop a mound of broken, frozen mud at the foot of a tree. Freezing in place, I stare at it. I then move in for it, realizing what it could be, and nearly shatter it when running home in excitement to clean it up after hunting around more. Lol. Better still, it's a rare 1920s milk, and it was in an area with nothing else dating before the 1950s save for what was an old school turned police station. A little more here and, as I kind of took over a thread, near the end of here. An S.-S. Coca-Cola Bottling Works bottle, circa 1910s. One of three I pulled out of the lake, and all of 3 piece of one I pulled out of a hillside about 60 yards away from that. Three will sell for 15 dollars or 250-- I've seen them hit those prices. Really odd. :/ My favorite machine-made crown: A Coca-Cola owned company called Paul's Drinks I found in the lake-- I found pieces to another. Paul G. Miller, known for making a superior bottle-cleaner in the early 1900s, was the man who had this line of drinks going-- the only known flavor, and possibly only flavor, they put out was Strawberry (my favorite.) The last of the bottles I know of, if I recall, date to 1958. By 1960, it appears that (the next bottle-post's) Sun-Rise Strawberry (also Coca-Cola owned) put Paul's out of the picture.  More here and here. This one is early 1920s-- possibly the earliest known to exist. 
I now own the 1920s and 1930s ones. The other two in the final photo I traded here.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Sun-Rise, also in the dump thread linked above, killed Paul's Drinks.  
Then we have a 1945 Dr. Pepper bottle from Muskegon. Click here to see the in-the-field photos of the find and the GORGEOUS AREA SURROUNDING, as well as a debate focusing on God and hunger. Then is my first ACL: A, if I recall, 1946 Squirt bottle (pre-Little-Squirt character) that, after finding in the lake, rolled off my platform I use to stay in the water whilst hunting (found the Paul's bottle that day, too, which has remained in my memory as my first coordinated bottle hunt,) and was nearly lost again for another 65 years at the time. Amazing how it survived. I knew so little on bottles two years ago that I thought it would be 1960s. Lastly is a local Try-Me bottle with small error. Click here to learn more on it and other bottles, coins-- including a rare one--and a 1919 Red Cross pin I got that day.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Some close-ups of the ambers. The Michigan Bottling Co. bottle, Frank Scott, and a Muskegon Brewing Co. one I've done some cosmetic work on.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

There is my smallest milk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cannot see it well, but it has a cow on one side and cup of coffee on the other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cottage Cheese bottle?  All dug from here with two others. I also tell what I've gathered from that family.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

A colorful mix:


----------



## Robby Raccoon

It said "Circa 1912" on the containment unit with it, but I created a post here with questions on it.  Here is a good one-- on the bottle from TrueDigr. Opened for the first time in over a century, the bail was frozen in place, and I jumped when it made the "_CRACK!_" noise that signaled it was coming open-- rust on rust. It works well enough now, but I dare not abuse it. The Lightning Stopper was used from 1875 to 1910. Circa 1885 when The City Bottlign Works became Muskegon Bottling Works.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

From the mint-condition light amber-orange blob comes the completely functional porcelain bail circa 1899 (when PURE AND WITHOUT DRUGS OR POISON came around) to 1905 when the glass co., S. B. & G. Co. (Streator Bottle & Glass Company,) when out.  The patent is all screwey-- when I search for it, I come up with a farming machine. Help? Bore of bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Any questions, comments, concerns?  Muskegon has had possibly 70 bottlers here over the last 150 years. I have a few more intact, and a few broken, but this is what is worthy of display.  My mission is to create the most complete collection of Muskegon bottles from the first to about 1950. I'm actually ahead of schedule, quite blessedly. Bottles like the Gravitating Stopper of S. C. Chumard (pictured below with embossed bottom -- he came here in the mid-late 1860s and led to several bottling operations) and the Luders Hutch came earlier than planned.  This is the history of Muskegon Bottling operations I have gained-- the physical bottles and the knowledge that goes with them. True Digr wanted to see my collection a decade from now, but I cannot guarantee that. So, here it is currently. I have always loved to share history. It isn't fun to have it all for yourself, but not many people care about it anymore-- even if it affected the community they live in in a strong manner. My local Museum has two sections for "local collections," but they did not desire to have mine for a temporary display. Last I saw was on _I love Lucy_. I think this is more important than that, so I do not understand why it was shot down. 

Take care, all.  Note on post above last: "It" refers to the Muskegon Pilsener Beer cap.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Oh, by the way: Valentino got into history with me, too. He thinks he's playing Soldier as he learns with us all.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I still need to add this one: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1870s-wagener-citrate-muskegon-149450852






This one, http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/paul-nu-grape-vintage-embossed-239326783





And these: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/teal-blue-green-muskegon-mich-438823748





And these: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1890s-hardy-muskegon-mich-druggist-140255752





And about 30 other medicines, milks, and bottles not including ones after 1960. This does not include variations. 
Also, the bottle posted at the bottom here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Can-anyone-tell-me-what-brand-this-was-m654673.aspx   I did, though, add another Paul' Drinks today.


----------



## RCO

I don't know anything about Muskegon bottles but looks like you've found a nice assortment of them so far , once you start collecting you realise just how many different bottles there can be from one area,  is always more than you though at first .


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Thanks.  RCO, the records give about 70. Lol.


----------



## RED Matthews

Well you have just blown me into a state of shock.  I had no idea that you had all thiw agility to cover a terrific presentation of bottle information.  As of yesterday - I was interested in your bottle interest - because of my 77 years of being into glass. All I can sway now is "Wow!!I could use some understanding of how to do some of the things you went through to put out such a great coverage of your accomplishment in this presentation.  Clarence RED Mattews. am p;d ,man that needs to work on a book about glass made by the mouth blown process.I am proud of you Spirit!!  RED M - with white hair.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Thank you, Red.  
What exactly do you need understanding on?


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Added another 1922 Paul's Drinks. Only difference  is an "A" to the left (viewer's) of "ROOT"  where the mold info (or whatever it is) be, which on my other is merely the identical number.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Here is one that eludes me albeit it's common: Early 1900s Muskegon Bottling Works shard. 
It has the shape of a soda-pop but has the information of an alcohol-- "Generic" bottle?Not far from it, I found the wreckage of several grave stones, part of what appears to be a mausoleum, and several actual paintings dumped and wrecked.  Not long before, just outside my yard I found this 1934 wheat lying atop some moss where it was thrust up by the ice of winter:


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Eludes me also: Turns out to be a SQUEEZE bottle. I have two pieces to it. Separated by quite a distance-- outside of throwing distance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







As far as I'm concerned, it's in no way related to the Coca-Cola-owned Paul's Drinks. One hard quest to figure it out-- see it here.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Might as well continue with my one-stop source of Muskegon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Here was an exciting thread for me on A. Eckermann. It's one of my favorite research-quests, so enjoy it if you haven't already. Circa 1881-1891.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1949 Highland Park Dairy bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lack's. This company was around from at least 1952 to 1959. I also own several cork-lined caps to their Cream Soda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Circa 1899 to 1905 for the two largest (Tooled crown/ Baltimore Loop seal, both made by Streator Bottle & Glass Co. [S. B. & G. Co.] which went out in 1905.) The smallest at left is circa teens or twenties. The damaged-top one I know nothing on other than that it's either a blob or tooled. They're all Muskegon Bottling Works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1920s-1930s bus token as well.


----------



## acls

Great post Spirit Bear.  Have you ever come across a nice Muskegon Maid ACL soda bottle? I had one a few years ago that I sold.  Now I wish I had held onto it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Thanks.  Do you mean Michigan-Maid of Muskegon?  I have the bottom half to one. With full ACL left, I've read it's rather rare. There seem to be two variations.  I think mine is 1948?


----------



## acls

The one I am referring to is actually Muskegon Maid.  Looks exactly like a Michigan Maid except the brand name is Muskegon Maid.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Did that have an embossed person on the top shoulder?  I haven't heard of it, but it could easily be mistaken for Michigan Maid of Muskegon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Matt, I do know one man who claims to have one. As for when he'll find it and send me pictures.... I've asked. xD  As for now, I have several bottles to add here-- first I will do the 1940s stuff just because it fits here, then I will do the Druggists n my collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Base seen  here to Muskegon Coca-Cola. I find it interesting that they put the date-codes here and not here. Anyone know the commonality of Muskegon Coca-Colas?  Here is a 1947 Squirt from Hansen's Quality Beverage Co.-- pretty much identical to my first ACL which I do not have a good photo of. Here is my next variation of Muskegon Squirt, from Squirt Bottling Co. 1946.  I had not known that we had a Squirt Bottling Co. here.  Given to me for free by my friend Elmer.   Now all I need is a single-color War ACL for Squirt-- I found one once, but it was busted up and fading. All red, no yellow. Somewhere I read that it was due to late War Shortages. Not sure how true that is, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Here we go: More Muskegon Druggists:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1880s - 1910ish.  +We'll start with (Click on blue names to see picture) Koon & Hopperstead:  Central Drug Store operated by Koon and Hopperstead was around from 1894 to 1916 when I think Koon sold interest. The base is from D. F. & Co. out of Boston, which sold out in 1900. So we know it's pre-1900.  + Jacob Jesson & Co.: Long-time Druggist in Muskegon, also known as Central Drug Store (Central Street,) was in business from 1881 to their 1895 name-change. Before this, it was either Jacob Jesson or Jacob Jesson & Sons. Mouth is a nice warped trumpet, bubble, small chip.  + Fred Brundage: Base is the correct style for the 1880s W. T. & Co. bottles. Sadly, it has a damaged lip. [] + Now we have the Heeres Bros Drug Store which was around from 1890 and continued into the 1960s. As my bottle was made by Blue Ribbon, it is after 1906. It is hand-tooled. This was the Drug Store probably in the 1920s, but this is all that remains. I suppose it turned out better than it could have, but alas: It's ruined. Even the century-old windows are removed save for this one.  And currently I cannot recall if I showed these caps-- all of which are cork-lined and two from Muskegon.  Then for some extant history of Muskegon, check these out:Favorite Church to see here, House we almost bought before we lost almost everything, random Victorian mansion on a dirt road leading into the industrial area (First early industrial area) like this, a house to admire, the PERFECT corner-house, early school in a once-prosperous town, our library that was donated-- look at it! xD That was donated, (another angle,) our train-depot-turned-info-center with its awesome rooms, one of our best homes (another angle,) and our second 'best' historic home with their idea of a barn, more colorful historic homes, buildings like this and  this all around, and much more. Loolz, that last picture-- they sprayed me. So there we go for this week. Enjoy.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Highlighted Muskegon Coca-Colas (Click blue.)Also see part of Orangie in the background. Lol.  Otherwise, on a more interesting note....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dr. Alfred Brocke cam to Muskegon from Chicago but gained his license over in native Germany. The base reads, "W. B. M. Co." which stands for Western Bottle Manufacturing Company of Chicago, 1901 to 1921--ish. Lol. Alfred came here in 1904 but still seemed to be around in 1915. Other than one sold bottle and one reference, I find nothing on him. If I dug even deeper, I might, but I haven't had much time for that. Find more on him using a Ctrl F Brocke search here.  I had to use a medium-tip painter's pen on this bottle, for my fine-tip pen broke and dumped a bunch of paint all over 'alfred'-- really sucked. Hah hah. What's interesting on this circa-1904 bottle is that it has 'Dr.' in the name-- something you don't often see on non-patent meds. He also leaves his first name lower-case. The bottle was quite a shock to see hidden in the antique store. When I absent-mindedly set it down to look for trade cards among post cards (see both I picked up here with puppies for Queen Anne soap and here for a new Bazaar [dated at 1885]) and then forgot where I placed it, I began to feel very nervous. Needless to say, I re-found it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I finally found a reference to Moorland Pickle Co. of Muskegon (Moorland Twp.) from 1916. It appears that they'd been there a bit even though I searched from 1894 through 1918. They were making arrangements to build a salting station in Muskegon Heights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moorland is an old township here, but we've had Swanson Pickle Co. just outside of it since 1949.  The jar at left was dug near here and given to me for free. Who'd have guessed that I'd-- months later-- find one with an original label (which someone sadly taped)? The jar at right I picked up only because it is from Muskegon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

ACLs:


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Error bottle.^ _A_. G. Jepson is what it should be, and he was around from 1875 to 1886. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Michigan Bottling Company:1889 to about 1901.^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Muskegon Brewing Co. (left,) a variant I've been looking for since I started out in this hobby as the first shard to an antique bottle I had found was the big aqua Muskegon Brewing Co. one. This is a Root-made bottle circa 1901.  Read more and see more by clicking here. But if you want to see a HUGE collection of Muskegon bottles including an unlisted Hutch (history on them not included,) several Seltzers, ACLs, Druggists, Blobs, Calendar Plates and Stoneware Bottles... Here you go.Here was a rare local stoneware bottle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A stopper circa 1899:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Circa-1898 stopper:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pre-Prohibition cap:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1950s cap:


----------

